# IT Training for Veterans



## mac21 (Aug 17, 2015)

This was recently sent out through the veterans club at my college. Applications start today!



> VA is piloting ALPs this summer with seven courses focusing on building skills and certifications needed to advance in high-demand careers in information technology (IT), as part of the President’s TechHire initiative. Each ALP course is offered at no cost and includes free referral and support services..
> 
> The first ALP cohort includes seven courses covering a range of IT-related topics, including:
> 
> ...



VA launches new no-cost training programs - VAntage Point


----------

